# Detailing News -New Sponsors



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We would like to welcome along for 2019 3 new sponsors to DW - Please make them welcome and check out their products and services -

mayvinci -http://mayvinci.com/

Racoon Cleaner https://www.racoon-cleaner.com/

and

Xvc https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome along guys, I will be sure to check out your stuff!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Welcome! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome along guys :wave:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome along guys 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome and thanks.


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Welcome along guys. Looking forward to spending some of my Christmas cash with you.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Welcome along to DW :thumb:


----------



## xvccarcare (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone we are happy to be here :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to DW guys:thumb:

And thank you xvccsrcare for your samples which arrived today :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pleased to have you joining us :wave:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome guys.


----------



## Racoon (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey Guys ,
We are Happy to find this Forum ,
We want to thank you for the many Privat Messages and want to work with you in Future.
In this Moment we have no Distributor in Uk so we make an offer too you.
Use the Code DW20 on www.racoon-cleaner.com and save 20 % .

Have Fun


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Racoon said:


> Hey Guys ,
> We are Happy to find this Forum ,
> We want to thank you for the many Privat Messages and want to work with you in Future.
> In this Moment we have no Distributor in Uk so we make an offer too you.
> ...


Welcome to DW guys :wave:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome guys

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome along!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

